# Tom Waits - What To Get



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I pulled out Tom Waits - Rain Dogs a few weeks ago. Have not listed to that one in a long time. That was 1985 I think. Anyone recommend a go to album? I believe Mule Variations and Bone Machine were both grammy nominated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Bone Machine is amazing for so many reasons. The song writing is superb. The arrangements are unbelivable. But it can be a hard album to get in to. 

I highly recommend Glitter & Doom. Waits is great on album but JAW DROPPInGLY good live. And g&D is him at his best. There's a free concert from the g&d tour available on NPRs all things considered podcast.

After that reach back to a young Tom with Nighthawks at the Diner.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rain dogs is my favourite-
heartattack and vine, the asylum years, franks wild years, and swordfish trombones are great- 
not long ago i got orphans,brawlers and bastards- its great too.
ive always liked bone machine, and the black rider.
hes an acquired taste, some albums have grown on me over the years that i didnt appreciate originally, but hes awesome.
lots of material to choose from-
ive got the big time dvd- that is an incredible performance


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe I will give Glitter and Doom a try. I like the idea of the live recording as well.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Tom Waits is one of my favorites.

*Small Change
Closing Time
Swordfishtrombones
Orphans
The Heart Of A Saturday Night
Nighthawks At The Diner
Heartattack & Vine*



Shawn


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe I will give Glitter and Doom a try. I like the idea of the live recording as well.


Here's the free G&D concert I mentioned: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92916923

If you use iTunes for podcasts and subscribe to that podcast feed it downloads an m4a file for you that's yours to keep forever!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Here's the free G&D concert I mentioned: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92916923
> 
> If you use iTunes for podcasts and subscribe to that podcast feed it downloads an m4a file for you that's yours to keep forever!


Downloading to iPod now. Thanks for the tip man. Will be listening to this tonight.

PS: I am getting that Sonic Youth live show as well.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Closing Time, Rain Dogs and Small Change are my faves. I appreciate his newer stuff, but can't say I really like it.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a broad selection that covers a period of time try Beautiful Maladies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

That podcast has some outstanding concerts on it. No less than three Neko Case shows, all superb. And they have a live Radiohead show that blows my mind everytime I lsten to it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Everything.

I don't know that I've ever heard a bad Tom Waits album.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is also a new South Side Johnny album called Grapefruit Moon that is all Tom's tunes done with a full horn section that is pretty nice.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That podcast has some outstanding concerts on it. No less than three Neko Case shows, all superb. And they have a live Radiohead show that blows my mind everytime I lsten to it.


Listening to Bill Frizzell right now ..holy crap


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...does waits have and dvds?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...does waits have and dvds?


Not really, yet kind of. Glitter & Doom is supposed to be released on DVD. Was supposed to be released on DVD at the same time the 2 CD set was. But it just kind of never materialized.

There's an older DVD called Romeo Bleeding that I've only ever seen, in limited quantities, on Amazon and of quality I cannot even predict. It's not even mentioned on Tom Waits' official site. 

He's got a generous collection of live videos on his website: http://www.tomwaits.com/videos/

And then there's an Amsterdam 21-11-2004 "DVD" you can download via torrent. Video bootleg. I've not watched it though, so again: can't say how it looks or sounds.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone remember his appearances on 70's fake talk-show "Fernwood 2night"? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_0E7x3Nqys

If I remember correctly, he also played the music at the wedding of Tony Roletti (Bill Kirchenbauer), presided over by Rabbi Abraham "Shecky" Stein.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...does waits have and dvds?
> 
> -dh



I think *"Big Time"* is availlable as a DVD


----------

